# 7.3 vs 6.0 Diesel engines



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

ok Diesel guys,
Lets here the pros and cons of each engine. I am Contemplating a new diesel, and am almost positive on going Ford, but Not sure which engine I want. the 7.3 is tried and true, but the 6.0 is better fuel wise. Any lack on power, performance, etc?


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I have had my 7.3 for five years and have no complaints at all, I know several people who have 6.0's and have owned 7.3's in the past most wish they still had their 7.3's. 

The 6.0L had their advantages over the 7.3L but alot of people are saying after their 6.0l was reflashed most of the advantages went away: fuel mileage decreased, engines actually got louder, and performance was diminished. I do know a couple of 6.0 owners who are actually very pleased with their engine, they own late 05's, I'm under the strong impression anything in the 03, 04, and early 05's were the problem child's of FMC. I'm sure you will get some 6.0 owners who will say that the 6.0 were very good motors.... my question to them is ... why did Ford buy so many of them back? and why did Ford discontinue the motor?

I have alway's liked Ford trucks, but the day that Ford starting to design Power Stroke's harnesses, and controls, was the day that International started wash their hands on Ford's reliability. Ford should have continued to IH continue to provide the whole package, I think the 6.0L would be alive and well today, and a lot more Ford pick-ups would be in Customer's driveways rather than stuck on a dealers lot!

I know tomorrow I wouldn't be buying a New Ford, I'd be buying a Dodge with the Cummins, rather deal with the little fall apart issues, than the diagnostic bay of my local Ford Dealer. JMHO


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

Nascar24;330566 said:


> why did Ford buy so many of them back? and why did Ford discontinue the motor?


it only lasted barely 3 years now theyre going to try another one lets see how this one goes

you said the 7.3 is tried and true go with it get it checked out like every used vehicle becasue it may have its own problems


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have seen people with both and I am not sure where you heard the 6.0 gets better milage because everything I have seen is the exact opposite of that. My 7.3 gets 22 on the interstate stock, if you have a choice I would take a 7.3 anyday over the 6.0


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a 2004 6.0 Powerstroke....no problems with the truck at all. I have put roughly 20K on it since I bought it. I'm making an appointment as we speak for a oil leak though....no biggie, I only found it when I changed the oil the last time. I do like my 6.0, but I would take a 7.3 any day of the week. I love the sound of the 7.3's and Cummins'. When I was looking for a new truck, I wanted Dodge/Cummins first, then a Ford 7.3, then a Chevy/Duramax, and last Ford 6.0. The only reason I bought my 6.0 is because I got the truck for $5000.00 less than blue book. But I will say my truck has never lacked in power, and never, ever has let me down. Right now, my truck has an aftermarket straight piped exhaust but nothing else as far as modifications, and I get 20 mpg right now all the way around, city and highway. I would love to have a Cummins or 7.3, but I do love my 6.0!


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

I have owned both and my 6.0 had more power and fuel economy until Ford did the reprogram. Now it behaves like 7.3 powerwise and fuel SUCKS!! Dropped 3mi. around town and about 4 highway. My 6.0 used to leave from a start than my 7.3. I believe the reprogram from Ford actually detuned the performance!!!!


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

jcesar;330555 said:


> ok Diesel guys,
> Lets here the pros and cons of each engine. I am Contemplating a new diesel, and am almost positive on going Ford, but Not sure which engine I want. the 7.3 is tried and true, but the 6.0 is better fuel wise. Any lack on power, performance, etc?


7.3 is much better on fuel than the 6.0 I don't know where everyone else gets their numbers (off the display?) but when I crunch the numbers I get 10-11 towing a 3500lb trailer around town, 12-13 empty around town and about 15-16 on the highway. back down to 12 if I'm towing on the highway. I would actually drive my ford if I got 20 around town like some people claim.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I have a 6.0 and love it..the 7.3 was a reliable power plant..But i have had no problems with my 6.0, and know of many that are pulling bobcats daily with over 100k on them no real problems...fuel mileage is ok on mine 6 inch lift with 35s..my uncles got an 07 and he gets 20 with it...lariat package so it has the mileage calculator..either one would be a good choice...When you find have the dealer, or some one over on www.thedieselgarage.com run an oasis report that way you can see how many times and for what it was at the dealer for!
Good luck!


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

i have had both i would take the 7.3 over the 6.0


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

If it was me I would buy the 7.3 over the 6.0. Go look on ebay at all the 7.3 with 300k on them just like the Cummins. You will be hard pressed to find a 6.0 with high miles on it. So if you are looking at a resale value 5 years down the road a 7.3 will be worth a 2k more than the 6.0. The 6.0 is like the Cadilac 4100 motor. You either got a good one or a junk one. But the word on the street was always to stay away from that motor. Being a Dodge guy I can tell you this. I loved the arguements on these board about whats better the 7.3 or the 5.9. Now all us Dodge guys do is laugh at the Ford owners who claim their 6.0 is a better motor. So buy the 7.3 they are a great motor and 5 years down the road see what the 6.4 does and maybe buy one of them.


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

What are all the mods you list for?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

If you are asking about my mods. The Roktech sensor is a crank sensor that advances the timing 1 degree. Mac air box is a Cold air intake. Banks High ram open up the airway over stock into the manifold. It helps the turbo spool faster. And Quad zxt is a tow box 65/hp 190 tq. You add all these things together and I am leaving Powerjokes in breathing my smoke. But thats no to tough since the PowerJokes have a governor stopping them well before the Dodges 110mph


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

well......
Thanks for all the info. Gonna do some more research, As i fell in lust with a new Cummins today. Drove it. It is B A D
Gotta do some thinking. Might go with a mitsubishi


----------



## dilligafdog (Oct 23, 2006)

BSDeality;330735 said:


> 7.3 is much better on fuel than the 6.0 I don't know where everyone else gets their numbers (off the display?) but when I crunch the numbers I get 10-11 towing a 3500lb trailer around town, 12-13 empty around town and about 15-16 on the highway. back down to 12 if I'm towing on the highway. I would actually drive my ford if I got 20 around town like some people claim.


finally some one that tell's the truth about mileage . i thought that i was the only one that got that kind of mileage.:salute:


----------



## tanker6 (Nov 26, 2005)

The 6.0liter hasen't been discontinued and won't be anytime in the foreseable future. Yes the 6.4 is coming soon, but duw to all the tubing and the new fuel system it won't be possiable to get the 6.4 into van applications. Therefore while truck owners get the 6.4 vans get the 6.0. And I laugh at the dodge dealership thats ground is contaminated from leaking automatic trans.


----------



## BobC (Nov 5, 2004)

Big Dave that is what I thought. My evaluation of 7.3 & 6.0 are for factory stock not modified. I would expect any truck to perform better with the mods you did. My son did similar to his dodge and it barks well when he gets on it, I just don't want to spend hundreds to make a truck perform I'll pick the factory setup.


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

I've owned both and have no problems with my 6.0. I would not go back to my 7.3. There was nothing wrong with it, but the new motor/transmission combo are just sick. Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2006)

I had the 7.3 and had no issues with it. In fact it treated me good. The 6.0 I stayed away from as a couple of people I know had Ford buy em back. 

They all have issues though. The 7.3 has cackling issues. Ford said it was normal  but hey.....they all lie.

I'd go 7.3.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

BobC;331530 said:


> Big Dave that is what I thought. My evaluation of 7.3 & 6.0 are for factory stock not modified. I would expect any truck to perform better with the mods you did. My son did similar to his dodge and it barks well when he gets on it, I just don't want to spend hundreds to make a truck perform I'll pick the factory setup.


Yes but the Powerstroke and the Cummins are worlds apart when it comes to motors. The Motor that comes in a Dodge also come in the FL60 which has a GVWC of 64k. So the Dodge is detuned and very easy to get tons of power out of it. So i will chose the medium duty motor of the pick up truck motor


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

tanker6;331222 said:


> The 6.0liter hasen't been discontinued and won't be anytime in the foreseable future. Yes the 6.4 is coming soon, but duw to all the tubing and the new fuel system it won't be possiable to get the 6.4 into van applications. Therefore while truck owners get the 6.4 vans get the 6.0. And I laugh at the dodge dealership thats ground is contaminated from leaking automatic trans.


Hey tanker look again. I think they are going to stop them in the vans also. They already stop the dall diesels in th 15 passanger vans. So the work vans are not far behind. Plus Dodge is killing them with the Sprinter. Bigger van and get 30mpg's. So look for a redesgin of the Ford van and then getting the 6.4 or a smaller motor. But the main the thing is Ford is dropping the contact with Navistar. Too many problems


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The 6.0 is finished. It doesn't pass the new emission standards, so Ford will not be allowed to produce it anymore.

If Ford is dropping the contract with Navistar, why is the 6.4 a Navistar?????? This rumor has been around as long as Ford is going to start using Cummins. Neither are true.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

The Cummins rumor was a joke yes. But Ford has a contract with Navistar for a few more years so they have to meet emissions. Dodge's contract is up with Cummins in 08 yet they made the 6.7 for the 07. The rumor is that Ford is going to build their own diesel because of all the problems Ford caused with the 6.0 Yes Ford caused the problems with that motor not Navistar.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Funny, I have heard that Cummins contract is up in '12. And yes, I am fully aware that Ford caused the problems with the 6.0. 

You stated it yourself that it is a rumor that Ford is going to build their own diesel. I guess we'll see when it happens.


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

Ive owned both and currently have a 05 and i love it. Have 25000 miles all with a programer exhaust and intake with no probs. Still get around 16 mpg. Would not go back to the 7.3. But if you could mate the 7.3 to the new trans that might be a different story. To bad you weren't closer bigdave id let my powerjoke give your cummins a run for its money.


----------



## psdiesel24 (Nov 25, 2003)

Just read in the recent diesel power that if the 6.4 isn't a hit you will see a cat engine in fords. That would be sweet.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

I traded in my 7.3L on a 6.0L becuase I thought I was making a good decision. Talk about live and learn. Dont get me wrong, the 6.0L is nice and all that, powerful, quick, quiet.........when its not in the shop for repairs and recalls. I would do anything to get my 7.3L back. I have thought about selling my 04 6.0 and buying an 02 7.3. Forget either truck, I think we all just need some snow right about now, and all these little posts will die down and everyone will be talking about how the storm went and all that. I thought that I heard you could still get the 7.3 in some of the vans....but I am not sure. We will see what that 6.4 brings. I hope they have plans for a new transmission since they are putting a MORE powerful motor in front of it.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

psdiesel24;332191 said:


> Just read in the recent diesel power that if the 6.4 isn't a hit you will see a cat engine in fords. That would be sweet.


Hate to tell you this but small cats are junk AND Cat has had huge issues with meeting emissions standards. So I would not believe the rumors out magazines.

And dodges Contract is up in 08. But they just signed a new deal with Cummins to deliver small motors for suvs in 2010. So the contract should be renewed for the pick ups and the new heavy duty line 4500 and 5500's. Oh yeah and did you also hear we are getting the best tranny on the market??? The Aisin 6 speed auto. Sorry Ford guys you trucks are just not up to standard. But if you guy want to know what the biggest problem with your truck is. Just look on the tailgate they circled it for you.


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

Honestly man, theres no need to start calling people out and trying to start a war in here. I'm more of a Dodge guy than anything else but definitely consider the 7.3 to be a stout motor. The 6.0 was too much of a rush job that backfired on Ford. Now they plan on going with a twin turbo motor which IMO will lead to more problems. I do agree that I think Dodge has the one up on the competition now as they are still offering the 5.9 as an "entry" level diesel with the 6.7 being the second. Seeing as the 5.9 was tested by Banks to be the strongest stock block when compared to the Powerstroke and Duramax, I can only imagine what the 6.7 is holding back. 

And to all those who keep saying Dodge trucks fall apart around the drivetrain obviously haven't been around any newer Dodges. I have Titans, Ram's, Silverado's, and Fords in my fleet and the Dodge's have been holding up the best when comparing maintenance logs whereas my Fords (mostly F150's 04+) are in almost twice as much. Either way, I'd say test drive the 7.3 and 6.0, check the history and make your own decision. I bought a 2001 Ram1500 5.9V8 auto with 50k miles on it even after knowing about possible tranny issues and it never had a problem.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I think we are forgetting that a truck I barely ever hear engine problems with is the Duramax. GM has an awesome transmission and I think they have an awesome engine also. I never owned a 7.3 or a Cummins, only a 6.0. Cant really complain at all. I would love to have a Cummins, or a Duramax, but right now i'm happy. My next truck, if I was to but tommorow, would be a Chevy or Dodge. I'm just not a Ford lover, but they do make good trucks! Someone needs to build a Ford truck with a Cummins engine and an Allison Tranny....I would be in line to buy that beast!


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Someone needs to build a Ford truck with a Cummins engine and an Allison Tranny....I would be in line to buy that beast! [/QUOTE]

Ill second the Allison Tranny in the Ford Body.


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

I second that notion on the Duramax, very solid and powerful motors.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

bikeluver43;332385 said:


> Honestly man, theres no need to start calling people out and trying to start a war in here. I'm more of a Dodge guy than anything else but definitely consider the 7.3 to be a stout motor. The 6.0 was too much of a rush job that backfired on Ford. Now they plan on going with a twin turbo motor which IMO will lead to more problems. I do agree that I think Dodge has the one up on the competition now as they are still offering the 5.9 as an "entry" level diesel with the 6.7 being the second. Seeing as the 5.9 was tested by Banks to be the strongest stock block when compared to the Powerstroke and Duramax, I can only imagine what the 6.7 is holding back.
> 
> And to all those who keep saying Dodge trucks fall apart around the drivetrain obviously haven't been around any newer Dodges. I have Titans, Ram's, Silverado's, and Fords in my fleet and the Dodge's have been holding up the best when comparing maintenance logs whereas my Fords (mostly F150's 04+) are in almost twice as much. Either way, I'd say test drive the 7.3 and 6.0, check the history and make your own decision. I bought a 2001 Ram1500 5.9V8 auto with 50k miles on it even after knowing about possible tranny issues and it never had a problem.


5.9 as an entry level diesel????? The 5.9 is now discontinued. You can still find some on the dealer lots. But now all Dodge CTD's are the 6.7 not just the chasis cab. Maybe you have been on a safari in Africa for the last year or so. But the new trucks need to meet emissions standards and the 5.9 doesn't make it. Maybe some day I will enlighten you on the whole ULSD thng going on


----------



## PlowboyBlake (Dec 17, 2003)

POPO4995;332422 said:


> I think we are forgetting that a truck I barely ever hear engine problems with is the Duramax. GM has an awesome transmission and I think they have an awesome engine also. I never owned a 7.3 or a Cummins, only a 6.0. Cant really complain at all. I would love to have a Cummins, or a Duramax, but right now i'm happy. My next truck, if I was to but tommorow, would be a Chevy or Dodge. I'm just not a Ford lover, but they do make good trucks! Someone needs to build a Ford truck with a Cummins engine and an Allison Tranny....I would be in line to buy that beast!


Yes, you are correct, "GM" builds an excellent transmission. The duramax is an excellent motor with TONS of potential. Some of the early models had injector failures and filled the motor with fuel, hydrolocking the motor, but other than that they are awesome. Allison builds the JUNK trannys that are behind the duramax. Everybody thinks that since it says "Allison" its great and all. FAR FROM IT. In stock form, they will last forever, I agree with that. But, you put any more than 50 horse to it, they don't have a clue what to do. Look on the forums, all they do is complain about allisons. That is where the Torqueshift has it figured out. You really need to build a Ford truck with a Duramax and the Torqueshift to have the ultimate truck. Allison's suck in high powered trucks......Trust me, I know 2 personally that have been smoked.......


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes, I did forget to mention the early Duramax injection problems; thanks for putting that up! I dont know how the Allison operates when the truck is tuned, I havent seen or drove one besides a stock truck. PlowboyBlake, I have heard a few people talk about problems with the TorqShift Transmission, but never heard what actually happen with them? Do you have any idea? Also, what BigDave said about the 5.9 being discontinued is correct everyone, the only Cummins you can get now is the 6.7, due to the new emissions requirements.... 

One more thing, Plowboy Blake, could you possibly post some pics of your truck? Kinda wanna see it!


----------

